# My 99 Altima :)



## golden_child (Sep 3, 2007)

Here is just a couple of pics, i will upload some more later.

Mods

Lowered 2inchs
cat back exhaust
short shifter
Injen CAI
18inch Chrome Rims
Brand new paint job
2 10inch subs with pioneer amp


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

rims not usually to my taste but i must say the overall package works . paint the rear drums black or some other non flashy color and polish the headlights and your set!


----------



## SoupGTR (Aug 18, 2007)

Not bad....Not bad


----------

